# shell und gnuplot negative Werte ersetzen bzw. anders darstellen



## B0ldi (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem,
eine Datei mit 8 Zeilen und 500 Spalten. 
Im ersten Fall, sollen die negativen Werte durch eine 0 ersetzt werden.
Anschließend wieder in einer Datei an die gleiche Stelle geschrieben werden.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Im 2ten Fall möchte ich die Datei so lassen wie sie ist (mit negativen Werten) und in einem Polardiagramm die negativen Werte in einer anderen Farbe darstellen.
Ok...das kann man auch mißverstehen.
Die negativen Werte sollen im Polardiagramm mit ihrem Absolutwert erscheinen aber eben in einer anderen Farbe als die positiven. Geht das?

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe

MfG B0ldi


----------



## deepthroat (20. Juli 2010)

Hi.

Für das erste Problem mit GNU sed:

```
sed -ire 's,-[0-9]*\.?[0-9]+([eE][-+]?[0-9]+)?,0,g' daten.txt
```
Gruß


----------

